# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Exoskeletons, Gobio Robot, Carquefou, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Gobio Robot

gobio-robot.com/exosquelettes-industriels

----------

